# Arab Contractors



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well done Arab Contractors :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Arab contractors are willing to help the Pick up of garbage bags but they need specific addresses If there is anyone cleaning up in ANY place around cairo or sees that the garbage packs are piling up and needs their car's plz contact the number below : 0183366605.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just returned from a walk and I have to say the streets are looking cleaner than I have ever seen them... Long may it last


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have just returned from a walk and I have to say the streets are looking cleaner than I have ever seen them... Long may it last


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have just returned from a walk and I have to say the streets are looking cleaner than I have ever seen them... Long may it last


Good to hear.

How is Cairo these days? My daughter is set to go and stay with her grandparents for a while, is all relatively back to normal now?


----------

